
Hasbro to Buy Peppa Pig Owner for $4B - hhs
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-49443785
======
aresant
Judging by the comments in this thread & the way the media is writing
headlines this makes it sound like Hasbro is buying Peppa / a one-off cartoon
studio for $4b

When in fact what Hasbro is actually buying is Entertainment One (EO) which is
a massive media conglomerate . (1)

EO acquires stakes and licensing rights in dozens of properties, including the
studio behind Peppa that they paid ~$210m for in 2015 (2)

For Hasbro this acquisition lines them up with a licensing rich catalog to
push out their wares and open new worldwide markets.

Beyond that EO is a:

\- 50 year old company \- Generates >$1b in revenue / annually \- Thousands of
employees \- Hundreds of entertainment properties with more than 80,000 hours
of film and television content and approximately 40,000 music tracks. \- Mini-
disney model of robust acquisition and then licensing / merchandising

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entertainment_One](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entertainment_One)
(1)

[https://www.crunchbase.com/acquisition/entertainment-one-
acq...](https://www.crunchbase.com/acquisition/entertainment-one-acquires-
astley-baker-davies-ltd--68dfa045#section-overview) (2)

------
tams
I found Peppa Pig a great resource to start grasping a new language.

The dialogs are repetitive enough to be gentle practice for recognizing words
through speech, and the characters' struggles in learning new concepts also
lead to some helpful descriptions that can supplant a dictionary.

~~~
wodenokoto
That's really interesting. I've always shied away from dubbed sources under
some vague "it doesn't follow the distribution of the target language because
it is translated", which feels kinda stupid, typing it out.

But Peppa big is probably watched by as many children in my target language as
any native programming, so in a sense it is as native as anything else.

------
KeepTalking
As the parent of a kid in the target audience, Peppa pig represents one of the
most popular youtube channels.

~~~
imglorp
I have to wonder realistically how long a character/canon has traction in
order to pay back a $4 billion investment.

Something like Mickey Mouse is probably past the end of its lifetime now, but
Star Wars franchising is going strong and was probably a good buy for Disney.
Things like He-Man were barely blips.

~~~
dpeck
Mickey Mouse is anything but past the end of its lifetime. He and his
associated characters are refreshed often. Mickey and the Roadster Racers is a
relatively new show and quite popular with my own child and those of our
friends, and we're far from the over the top "Disney people".

~~~
nightcracker
Mickey Mouse will be public domain in 5 years from now.

~~~
lotsofpulp
Assuming Congress doesn’t extend copyright terms...which they repeatedly have
throughout the course of history.

~~~
megaremote
Thanks to Disney and Sonny.

------
cryptoz
This 1-minute clip is usually good for a chuckle:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jil0WCh_UoQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jil0WCh_UoQ)

Hopefully that's not too off-topic. Maybe not everyone knows peppa pig.

~~~
CodeCube
Peppa is also the subject of a weird tiktok meme at the moment (or maybe the
moment's passed already ... I don't know, I'm old and lame :P )
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0uxRav86NI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0uxRav86NI)

------
bpicolo
Peppa Pig was all over China this year for Year of the Pig merchandise.

------
chaostheory
I think what's amazing about the Peppa Pig franchise is how it appeals to both
sexes and even parents. The only thing lacking before was the toy line.

------
izzydata
It's amazing to learn that something I've never heard of is worth $4 billion.

~~~
diego
Take a guess at the number of cities in the world with over one million
people. See how many there are, and how many of them you knew existed. Think
of how many countries have companies worth 4B. The world is a big place.

~~~
izzydata
Ok, there are probably a few more stipulations about this particular thing
that make this surprising such as being on youtube which I visit quite
frequently.

